# het nakijken geven



## Chimel

Beste, (met een komma... )

Ik heb een twijfel bij deze uitdrukking en geen goed woordenboek bij de hand om mij te helpen (niet thuis en het is nogal dringend):
"Deze cijfers geven de regionale overheden nog in zekere zin het nakijken".

Volgens de context vermoed ik dat de regionale overheden die cijfers missen, maar ik had het gevoel dat "het nakijken geven" een andere betekenis had.


----------



## Peterdg

In mijn (niet recente) van Dale staat geen goede algemene omschrijving van "iemand het nakijken geven" (enkel een paar voorbeeldjes)

"Iemand het nakijken geven" is "beter doen dan die iemand" of "die iemand verslaan".


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt voor het snelle antwoord, Peter ! 

Maar dan ben ik de klus helemaal kwijt. Hoe kunnen cijfers beter doen dan de regionale overheden??? Het zijn appels en peren...


----------



## Peterdg

Bijvoorbeeld: de cijfers (welke dat dan ook mogen zijn) zijn beter dan de cijfers van de regionale overheden.


----------



## ThomasK

Misschien even uitgaan van de letterlijke betekenis van "nakijken" in deze context: kijken naar wat er is gebeurd of - en dus niet meer kunnen ingrijpen; je kunt alleen nog jaloers zijn. Ik zou het apart of los nooit zo gebruiken ("nakijken" is eerder corrigeren, of controleren vooral). "Iemand het nakijken geven" moet je nooit letterlijk proberen te begrijpen: je zorgt ervoor dat iemand alleen nog kan kijken wat er gebeurt...

Volgens mij is de uitdrukking zoals ze gebruikt wordt in de context die je geeft, een stijlbloempje, of een gedachtesprong: de cijfers tonen dat de evolutie (...) de regionale overheden het nakijken geeft, of zoiets. De gedachte aan de evolutie moet je bijna afleiden, denk ik.


----------



## Chimel

Op het eerste gezicht lijkt mij de verklaring van Peter beter op de algemene inhoud van de tekst aan te sluiten.

Bedankt aan jullie twee voor de moeite, alleszins !


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp wel, hoor, Ik ben wat te ver gegaan, heb te ver gezocht...


----------



## jacquesvd

Chimel said:


> Op het eerste gezicht lijkt mij de verklaring van Peter beter op de algemene inhoud van de tekst aan te sluiten.
> 
> Bedankt aan jullie twee voor de moeite, alleszins !


Ik lees je vraag pas nu: iemand het nakijken geven betekent onder meer 'hem verslaan' en in de door jou aangehaalde zin  betekent dit zonder twijfel dat de cijfers (harde feiten) de theorie of stelling van de regering tegenspreken.


----------

